# Survey from CA about finding dog friendly housing



## sfsu student (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm a student at San Francisco State University doing a research project on finding a place to rent when you have a dog that is a commonly restricted breed. 
German Shepherds are unfortunately on this list more often than not.
If you have a moment, please take my short survey. 
This is an anonymous survey and will take less than 10 mins.

Thank you!!!

https://sfsu.co1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_2b1q6uUmwTK9EfX


----------

